# Hong Kong - Tai Hang Fire Dragon Dance



## hkdigit (Jul 19, 2006)

More photos here:

http://hkdigit.blogspot.com/2006/07/tai-hang-fire-dragon-dance.html


----------



## Jovian (Jul 25, 2006)

wow, these are great!  I'm jealous, it looks like so much fun!


----------



## hkdigit (Jul 25, 2006)

No need to jealous, come to Hong Kong to join the event.


----------



## Unimaxium (Jul 25, 2006)

Makes me jealous too. I so would love to visit HK


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 26, 2006)

These are really great, indeed!
Way back in 1974 (when many of you here were not even born) I had a pen-friend in Hong Kong. We have lost track ages ago. But ever since I have wanted to go there - and have not made it there in over 30 years. Bummer. It is just a bit too far out of my reach ...


----------

